# Purple-Lenin' guide to fighting hordes of evil aliens



## purple-lenin (Feb 5, 2007)

Being an eldar Player, and previously a daemon hunters player I know all about Being out numbered, and often out gunned, although the later is less of a problem with eldar (Fire prism much  ) so i have developed tactics for dealing with vast numbers, (Thanks goes out to every tyranid player who has ever played me.)

(These tactics are based on average 1500pt matches, they may or may not work in larger games)

LOOK AT YOURSELF: INTRO
The first thing you do is focus on YOUR weaknesses, if you play a shooty army,you need to keep them out of combat,
If you play with a lot of close combat you want to keep them out of a fire fight (with exceptions) and you need to do your best to stop your enemy using these against you. the first and best way to do this is to deploy in a way that plays on your advantages, 


DEPLOYMENT
But before we get in to that, lets talk about deployment.
While fighting orks with my eldar, I decided to use a fantasy tactic i Picked up from White dwarf, i deployed in a tight defense in a board corner, in a semi-circle. this worked considerably it Negated my opponents number advantage went it finally came to close-combat.
Giving my a chance to fight on more or less even terms, unit-unit.
and units placed on the far side of the board took 2-3 extra turns getting close, further reducing the Orks main advantage.
although they could still shoot at full effect, by using Cover i was able to survive the worst of it, so my shooting didn't lose to much Punch.

But that was my expereince and there are other ways to deploy
For example, if you are playing a close combat army with a shooty one, you actually deploy as close as possible, this way you get shots in sooner by letting your opponent have first turn,also you can actually start shooting within the second turn without having to move.  

SHOOTING

when shooting at horde armies, you need to focus you efforts on singular units, maybe slit your fire between two enemy units at most.
This breaks them sooner and allows you to concentrate on the other units
(I managed to break 6 units of regular guardsmen in three turns)
this tactic is extremely effective against Orks, as they have poor saves, and leadership values.
By doing this you can begin to isolate Characters or command units so they can be targeted for combat.

Blast weapons are particularly effective vs hordes


CLOSE COMBAT

Charging headlong at an advancing tyrant horde while it sounds cool, it isn't going to win you a game, they have to much to keep them fighting when your losing many models per phase. so here is how to go about it

you need to isolate characters/command units with shooting attacks, and when you attack you attack with two or more CC units, 1 or more to take down the character, and one to take any counter charges that will most likely occur. if you manage to remove the character, move on to the next one (if there is another). against tyranids this can be devastating because removing characters you can say bye bye to the synapse and then destroying them becomes so much easier now that they run and DON'T come back. also against Guard, you can stop them using their commanders leadership value.

I hope all you find this useful, if any of you have any secrets you use against hordes, feel free to share.


----------

